# Bike-Urlaub im Schwarzwald



## sebot.rlp (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

paar Freunde und ich würden gerne ende August einen Bike Urlaub im Schwarzwald machen. Welche Gegend könnt ihr uns da empfehlen. 
Zur Info, wir fahren sowohl uphill als auch downhill (aber nicht zu aggresive).

Hatten mal an Schonach so gedacht. Freue mich aber über viele weitere Vorschläge.
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## LittleHunter (21. Januar 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> paar Freunde und ich würden gerne ende August einen Bike Urlaub im Schwarzwald machen. Welche Gegend könnt ihr uns da empfehlen.
> Zur Info, wir fahren sowohl uphill als auch downhill (aber nicht zu aggresive).
> Hatten mal an Schonach so gedacht. Freue mich aber über viele weitere Vorschläge.
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,

wann möchtest Du denn kommen ?
Was Schonach angeht kannst Du Dir sicher hier ein paar Tips geben lassen.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir das Kinzigtal empfehlen. Kontakte kannst Du auf meiner Seite finden. Von hier bist Du auch mal schnell im Europa Park für einen Ruhetag oder in Freiburg. Vom Kandelhöhenweg bis hin zu Teilen des Westweges gibts einiges an Touren die man fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (22. Januar 2006)

Hoi,

vielen Dank schon einmal für deine Tipps. Werde mich jetzt mal umgucken.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## LittleHunter (22. Januar 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> vielen Dank schon einmal für deine Tipps. Werde mich jetzt mal umgucken.
> 
> ...



Schau bei mir auf der Seite im Terminkalender nach, weil es bei uns noch vom Verkehrsamt Mountainbike Tage gibt mit geführten Touren. Das wäre bestimmt auch nicht uninteressant.


----------



## items (22. Januar 2006)

Tach,
vielleicht ist das hier:
http://www.mtb-schwarzwaldtour.de/
ja auch was für euch. Haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht und es war einer der schönsten Urlaube, die ich seit Jahren erlebt habe.

Grüße 
items


----------



## bluesky (23. Januar 2006)

items schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> vielleicht ist das hier:
> http://www.mtb-schwarzwaldtour.de/
> ja auch was für euch. Haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht und es war einer der schönsten Urlaube, die ich seit Jahren erlebt habe.
> ...



@items 

schöner bericht .. ich glaub das wäre aus was für mich


----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2006)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Den Schwarzwald MTB-Weg hab ich für dieses Jahr auch in der Planung und es ist schön darüber mal einen Bericht zu lesen.


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. Januar 2006)

Hört sich ganz gut an. Was sind das da hauptsächlich für Strecken wo ihr hergefahren seit. Forstwege oder Singletrails?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2006)

Da der MTB Weg vom Schwarzwaldverein ausgeschrieben wird dürfte es sich wohl hauptsächlich um Straßen und Waldwege handeln (2m Regel). Aber mit einer guten Karte ist es sicher auch kein Problem hin und wieder auf interessantere Wege (zB den Wander-Westweg) auszuweichen.


----------



## hardy1 (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,

hast du schon mal das Dreisamtal ins Auge gefasst?
Kirchzarten mit einer 1a MTB Infrastruktur und MTB Technikparcour
MTB Park Todtnau erreichbar in 20 Autominuten
Europapark Rust in 50 Autominuten
Den Hochschwarzwald im Rücken d.h. am Ende der Tour immer eine Abfahrt
Weitere info unter www.boelts.net

Wenn es interessant ist dann melde dich einfach nochmals

Grüsse 

Hardy


----------



## LittleHunter (23. Januar 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> @items
> 
> schöner bericht .. ich glaub das wäre aus was für mich



Hi Bluesky,

der Weg geht sogar bei mir vorbei. Werde mir die Tour auf meinen GPS Karten ansehen. Cook hätte bestimmt auch interesse an so einer Tour.
Ich könnte mit dem Zug nach KA kommen ! Werde mit meinem GPS Gerät einen Test fahren bis nach Schonach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (23. Januar 2006)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bluesky,
> 
> der Weg geht sogar bei mir vorbei. Werde mir die Tour auf meinen GPS Karten ansehen. Cook hätte bestimmt auch mal interesse an so einer Tour.




mal sehen ob sich im sommer was ergibt .. ich hätte eigentlich schon lust auf so ne 3-4 tages tour .. cook will das dieses jahr soviel ich weiß auch mal machen


----------



## LittleHunter (23. Januar 2006)

items schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> vielleicht ist das hier:
> http://www.mtb-schwarzwaldtour.de/
> ja auch was für euch. Haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht und es war einer der schönsten Urlaube, die ich seit Jahren erlebt habe.



Eine echt schöne Seite. Habe mir die GPS Daten gezogen und die Route auf der Karte angesehen. Mal sehen ob ich die ohne Probleme nachfahren kann. Habe mit meinem Vista C noch nicht so die Erfahrung darin. Ist die Route automatisch aufgezeichnet worden ?


----------



## Cook (25. Januar 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen ob sich im sommer was ergibt .. ich hätte eigentlich schon lust auf so ne 3-4 tages tour .. cook will das dieses jahr soviel ich weiß auch mal machen



Für den Themenstarter und euch als Info:
ein großer Teil des MTB-Westwegs führt durch mein Haupteinsatzgebiet. Zufällig oder bewusst bin ich schon viele Teilstrecken gefahren (zwischen Loffenau und Wolfach) und kann sagen: die Wege sind recht langweilig, aber landschaftlich interessant. Teilweise ist der Verlauf auf Straßen! Also für Leute, die den Schwarzwald noch nicht kennen sicher interessant um in kurzer Zeit viel Landschaft einzusaugen.
Für die Northwoodler wäre dieses Jahr evtl. auf dem Speiseplan: den MTB-Westweg von Haslach nach Lörrach in 2 (3) Tagen.

@sebot: Freiburg (und Umgebung) halte ich für den besten Standort im Schwarzwald!


----------



## items (2. Februar 2006)

> Eine echt schöne Seite. Habe mir die GPS Daten gezogen und die Route auf der Karte angesehen. Mal sehen ob ich die ohne Probleme nachfahren kann. Habe mit meinem Vista C noch nicht so die Erfahrung darin. Ist die Route automatisch aufgezeichnet worden ?


Danke! Schön, dass die Seite gut ankommt. Mit dem nachfahren sollte es eigentlich problemlos gehen. Gibt vielleicht ein paar Stellen, wo der Empfang ein bisschen dünne ist (dichter Wald, feuchtes Laubdach, enges Tal usw), aber wenns mal ein Stück falsch geht, fährt man halt ein paar Meter zurück. Ist eigentlich kein Thema. Die Route ist automatisch aufgezeichnet worden und jeden Abend ins Saved Log gespeichert worden. Dabei wird die Anzahl der Punkte auf 500 reduziert, aber das ist bei ner Tagesetappe auch kein Problem. 

Vista C ist super! Total zuverlässig und IMHO optimal fürs Fahrrad. Hab ich noch nie bereut, die Kohle ausgegeben zu haben.

Grüße und viel Spaß
items


----------



## atomic66 (7. Februar 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen ob sich im sommer was ergibt .. ich hätte eigentlich schon lust auf so ne 3-4 tages tour .. cook will das dieses jahr soviel ich weiß auch mal machen




Hi,

falls sich bei Euch euch etwas konkretes ergibt und Ihr eventuell noch einen Mitfahrer sucht, könnt Ihr Euch gerne bei mir melden. Hatte dies eigendlich schon für letztes Jahr geplant, allerdings fehlte mir ein Mitstreiter.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## LittleHunter (7. Februar 2006)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> falls sich bei Euch euch etwas konkretes ergibt und Ihr eventuell noch einen Mitfahrer sucht, könnt Ihr Euch gerne bei mir melden. Hatte dies eigendlich schon für letztes Jahr geplant, allerdings fehlte mir ein Mitstreiter.
> Gruß
> Ben



Zumindest  Teile davon könnte ich mitfahren. Wann hättest Du Dir das so vorgestellt vom Termin ? Muss mal bei mir im Forum nachhaken wer noch interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock-the-forest (24. Februar 2006)

Dieser Bericht wurde am vergangen Donnerstag in der badischen Zeitung veröffentlicht


Der Westweg wird 2007 zur Paradestrecke Abo
Variable Wegeführung, Aussichtspunkte, Hinweistafeln, Grillplätze und Hängebrücken: Ehrgeizige Ziele von Schwarzwaldverein und Forstdirektion

Von unserem Redakteur Gerhard Kiefer
vergrössern 	
	Westweg-Markenzeichen: die rote Raute 		
FREIBURG. Der Westweg von Pforzheim nach Basel, der bekannteste Wanderweg des Schwarzwalds, soll zu einer über Deutschland hinaus bekannten Attraktion ausgebaut werden und schon von Mitte 2007 an zusätzliche Gäste anlocken. Denn dann soll er als Qualitätswanderweg mit dem Anspruch eines Premium-Angebots jenen, die auf ihm wandern, sogar noch mehr Landschaft und Infrastruktur bieten als der (noch) berühmtere Rennsteig in Thüringen.

Eugen Dieterle, der Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereins, hat bislang 33 Städte und Gemeinden am Westweg für eine Aktionsgemeinschaft gewonnen. Sie engagiert sich mit dem Schwarzwaldverein und der Freiburger Forstverwaltung für dieses ehrgeizige Ziel. Die Partner speisen einen Fonds, der die Kosten dieser Aufwertung finanziert. Zahlreiche Grundstücksbesitzer sollen den Erfolg der Aktion dadurch ermöglichen, dass sie eher weniger Wald anpflanzen und so langfristig auf einen Teil ihres Ertrages verzichten.

Zumindest sollen sie nicht alle Schneisen
	vergrössern
		Der Westweg durch den Schwarzwald am Tannenkopf 	
wieder umgehend zuwachsen lassen, die der Jahrhundertorkan Lothar am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag 1999 in den Schwarzwald geschlagen hat. Zum Schock und zum Schaden der geschädigten Forstbesitzer, aber zur Freude vieler Menschen, denen sich seither mitten im Schwarzwald ganz neue beeindruckende Ausblicke bieten. Alle Erfahrungen der Tourismusveranstalter belegen, dass die Gäste nur ungern stundenlang durch uniformen finsteren Schwarzwald marschieren. Sondern dass sie immer wieder Ausblicke haben wollen hinauf zu den Gipfeln, hinunter ins Tal und in die Ferne.Da sind sich der Freiburger Forstpräsident Meinrad Joos und der Präsident des Schwarzwaldverein einig. Eugen Dieterle bekräftigt sogar, er würde bestimmt nicht tatenlos zusehen, wenn die Schneisen jetzt einfach wieder zuwachsen .

Der Westweg wird zum Top-Weg , freut sich Dieterle schon jetzt. Der 67-Jährige aus Oberwolfach steht seit 15 Jahren an der Spitze des Schwarzwaldvereins. Landschaftliche
vergrössern 	
	Zusatzmaterial 		
Vielfalt, eine lückenlose Infrastruktur und sogar eine Spur Abenteuer sollen alle begeistern, die auf dem künftigen Westweg wandern: Wiesen und Wälder, freie Blicke in die Landschaft, Feuerstellen oder Grillplätze, das Durchqueren eines Baches, eindrucksvolle Naturdenkmale und vielleicht sogar da oder dort eine Hängebrücke. Und nicht zuletzt führe dieser Weg ja durch eine reiche Kulturlandschaft, betont der Präsident des Schwarzwaldvereins. Thementafeln zu Geschichte und Kultur der jeweiligen Landschaft sollen den Westweg sogar zum Themenweg machen.

Zum Projektmanager hat Eugen Dieterle Hans-Georg Sievers ernannt, den Wege-Referenten in der Zentrale des Schwarzwaldvereins in Freiburg. Nach seinem Konzept erhält der Westweg an einzelnen Stellen Parallelwege, die sich leichter als der vorhandene Weg gestalten lassen. Schmale Abschnitte, die nur den so genannten Gänsemarsch erlauben, sollen sich abwechseln mit Wegen, auf denen man zu zweit nebeneinander gehen kann, und breiten Passagen, die ganze Gruppen aufnehmen.

Das Interesse der Anrainer-Gemeinden an dieser Aufwertung des Westwegs resultiert vor allem aus der Chance, mehr Gäste zu gewinnen und vor allem mehr Übernachtungen. Dieterle taxiert, dass zwischen Pforzheim und Basel schon derzeit 70 bis 80 Beherbergungsbetriebe vom Westweg profitieren. Von der zumindest zeitweise bewirtschafteten Hütte bis zum besternten Hotel, von den Jugendherbergen bis zu den Naturfreundehäusern.



Nur der Frankenweg ist

länger als der Westweg



Junge Menschen oder auch ältere, die immer noch auf Abenteuer stehen, sollen in einfachen, auf einer Seite offenen Hütten sogar im Schlafsack übernachten können. Zertifiziert wird der Premium-Wanderweg nach den bundesweit einheitlichen Richtlinien des Verbandes Deutscher Gebirgs- und Wandervereine.

Vermarktet wird diese neue Attraktion des Schwarzwalds vor allem von der neuen Schwarzwald-Tourismus-GmbH, die seit 1. Januar 2006 erstmals für den gesamten Schwarzwald wirbt und europaweit und sogar in Übersee auf die Schönheiten des höchsten deutschen Mittelgebirges aufmerksam macht. Eugen Dieterle zufolge werden vor allem über die von Christopher Krull gemanagte GmbH bis einschließlich 2008 rund 700 000 Euro investiert, um diesen neuen Premiumweg bekannt zu machen. Die Hälfte der Kosten trage das Land.

Bislang gibt es in Deutschland nur acht zertifizierte Wanderwege  und von denen ist nur der Frankenweg länger als der Westweg. Und den bekannten Rennweg in Thüringen  den fürchtet Präsident Eugen Dieterle als Konkurrenten schon gar nicht, denn der Westweg werde seinen Gästen deutlich mehr bieten.


Also fahrt den Weg noch bevor er als Waldautobahn ausgebaut ist, und sich nur noch Oma und Opa Rotsocke auf ihm befinden. Wenn die mehr Touristen im Schwarzwald wollen dann sollen die mal die Singletrails für die MTBler freigeben und die schönen Trails in Ruhe lassen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## UltimateOwner (26. Februar 2006)

Hi sebot.rlp,
du kommst aus Koblenz? Super, ich komme nämlcih aus Alken (das liegt an der Mosel, lang lang muss man fahren) , bin 21 Jahre alt und suche noch ein paar Begleiter für meinen Sommerurlaub und evtl. auch Freizeitunternehmungen. Kannst mir ja ma deine Fähigkeiten beschreiben, damit ich abschätzen kann, ob wir uns auf einem Level befinden. Ich hätte so an die Region um den Feldberg gedacht; da kann man 1a climben und dhillen. Und abends rockt da die Party...
Also geb mir möglichst bald bescheid, ob Interesse besteht und mit wievielen Friends du denn dabei wärst.

PS: Es wäre schön noch ein wenig über dich zu erfahren (Alter, Skillzz, Vorlieben und Preisvorstellung)

Mfg The "UltimateOwner"


----------



## Neckarinsel (21. März 2006)

Geh oft biken in Hinterzarten. Eine gute Adresse ist Hotel Imbery in Hinterzarten, Rathausstr.14.


----------



## apfelblume (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

wir fahren auch diesen Sommer in den Schwarzwald, nach Sasbachwalden. Mein Freund war schön vor einigen Jahren dort, für mich und meinen Sohn ist es der erste MTB Urlaub. Hoffe mal das es dort auch leichte Strecken gibt, da ich noch nicht wirklich fit auf dem Bike bin. Denke mal, mein Freund wird dann die ein oder andere Tour alleine machen müssen.
Kennt jemad die Ecke? Was kann man denn dort sonst noch so unternehmen?

Viele Grüsse 
apfelblume


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2008)

ähm, falscher Thread. Sorry.


----------

